# Chameleon Beta is rolling out!



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

This week in waves to those that donated $5 or more. It's available in the Play Store now for download, and AOKP M6.1 is compatible. Over the next week it'll be available to the over 7000 people who donated.

I can't wait. It's something interesting and different to play with!

EDIT: Link to Play Store.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chameleonlauncher.preorder

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wcramernc (Jul 25, 2011)

Where on the Play Store?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

There is it:

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/02/chameloen-launcher-beta-begins-to-roll-out-another-month-until-official-launch-already-looks-great


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Email said that everyone who's donated $5 or more should have their email for the beta by end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

So could you all let us know what you think? I really try to stay away from playstore comments, as they're fixed someway or somehow...honest opinions backed by decent attempts at troubleshooting would be nice to read.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> So could you all let us know what you think? I really try to stay away from playstore comments, as they're fixed someway or somehow...honest opinions backed by decent attempts at troubleshooting would be nice to read.


I just installed it, as I got my confirmation email. I like the widgets so far for Twitter/Instagram/Weather/Gmail. I also really like the fact that you can set up your screen to change based off of any/all of the following: Time of day, Location, Wifi. So I laid out my "Home" home screen to pop up when I am at home connected to my wifi access point, so that'll display media/social media apps and widgets. For work I really don't need the social media as much, so my app bar has work items and News/Weather/Gmail widgets, and this will pop up when I am connected to my work access point.

I think it has a ways to go yet, as they are still working on widgets (I'm sure that'll always be the case) and improvements, but the layout is really simple to use. You have one screen, and if you swipe left then that takes you to your Work/Home/Other screen. They call them Dashboards, which you can create as many as you like. You can use that like you would with any launcher that has multiple screens. I think that the drawback right now is the lack of widgets to put out there, as I haven't found and don't think you can add existing widgets for other apps like you could in let's say Apex Launcher. I'm a widget guy, so that kinda disappointed me, but it isn't a deal breaker.

I don't think people will like it because it is pretty basic: One screen with widgets, and the app bar for quick launching of apps, no Settings of any kind that I could find. I will try it out for the rest of the week both at home and work to see how the screens switch based off of the wifi it is connected to. But my first impressions were: I like this, it is different, but it still needs work to really catch on especially in the widget department.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> I just installed it, as I got my confirmation email. I like the widgets so far for Twitter/Instagram/Weather/Gmail. I also really like the fact that you can set up your screen to change based off of any/all of the following: Time of day, Location, Wifi. So I laid out my "Home" home screen to pop up when I am at home connected to my wifi access point, so that'll display media/social media apps and widgets. For work I really don't need the social media as much, so my app bar has work items and News/Weather/Gmail widgets, and this will pop up when I am connected to my work access point.
> 
> I think it has a ways to go yet, as they are still working on widgets (I'm sure that'll always be the case) and improvements, but the layout is really simple to use. You have one screen, and if you swipe left then that takes you to your Work/Home/Other screen. They call them Dashboards, which you can create as many as you like. You can use that like you would with any launcher that has multiple screens. I think that the drawback right now is the lack of widgets to put out there, as I haven't found and don't think you can add existing widgets for other apps like you could in let's say Apex Launcher. I'm a widget guy, so that kinda disappointed me, but it isn't a deal breaker.
> 
> I don't think people will like it because it is pretty basic: One screen with widgets, and the app bar for quick launching of apps, no Settings of any kind that I could find. I will try it out for the rest of the week both at home and work to see how the screens switch based off of the wifi it is connected to. But my first impressions were: I like this, it is different, but it still needs work to really catch on especially in the widget department.


NICE! Sounds like a perfect blend between tasker and hubs. Would def be interested in seeing how user firendly the gui is, as tasker can be somewhat of a challenge at times. Hubs also takes a good amount of time to get just right -- I think if this project could streamline these processes, allow for plenty of options, and find some other way to set itself apart from the concept of hubs, in some way, it could be huge -- I would start with app accessibility and screen scrolling. e.g. using hubs via adw you have the option to set "go to" screens as "blank links" layering another widget (I use minimalistic text) ontop with whatever icon you choose -- this allows quick navigation of your homescreens. Additionally, you can create app groups, which is nice, but, it would be great to have particular parameters, running apps, and specfiic gestures for each dashboard, making each a true "profile" ...definitely looking forward to the release...Thanks for your input RMarkwald.

Anybody else care to share?


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it too late to get in on this?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

Just a quick comment on beta: you must read the goal of the project carefully.

At this point toy just have 5 widgets available (not the better choice in my opinion), you can add add as many screens you want. You can select wallpaper only amongst those from chameleon. You can't add standard widget on screen.

Apps can't be sorted differently, or grouped in app drawer. You can only have apps icons on a dock, one different dock per screen/board.

You can set the different boards to appear as main screen depending on wifi network connected, location or moment of the day.

Remember it's a totally different philosophy than usual launchers. A lot of work to do, following updates should bring more widgets (for now only twitter, gmail, weather, rss feeds, Instagram).


----------

